# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  اموزش ستاپ با installsheild

## aliakbar2152

با سلام 
بنده برنامه ای نوشتم باسی سارپ و پایگاه داده اکسس.ویژوال استدیو2015 و الان میخوام با installsheild2015برنانه ستاپ درست کنم.تو تالار گشتم یکسری فایل پی دی اف بود که کامل نیست بعضی از آدر سهای دانلود هم erorrمیده.حالا بی زحمت اگه کسی فایلی داره برا آموزش ترجیحا اگه بصورت فیلم باشه ممنون میشم برام بزاره.الان هم چند روزی دنبالش میگردم موفق نشدم.ممنون میشم کمکم کنید :گریه:

----------

